# Does anyone elses toddler get REALLY thirsty at nighttime?



## Iveneverseen

My 20 month old son gets really thirsty at night time. we put him to bed at 7pm and he gets up for the day about 7am. but he usually wakes a couple of times between this for a drink.

we have a cup of fresh water every night on the bedside cabinet. and when he wakes a couple times he will down a good bit of the water.

anyone elses toddler get like this at night?
I wonder if there is a reason for it? or just a thirsty child.

he has his milk twice a day and we always have his cup of fresh water (with lid) on the table of living room and bedroom so he can just tale a drink when he wants.


----------



## lau86

Yep, it's a habit with my LO and I think a way of getting a bit of attention as he knows I usually feed the baby when he's gone to bed. He takes a tommy tippee cup full of water to bed and about half an hour after he goes he will shout for more drink as he's drank the whole thing. I'm hoping its a phase as I think it will make it hard for him to stay dry overnight


----------



## SarahBear

Violet is 15 months and while she does drink water, she drinks far more milk. She doesn't always nurse a lot during the day and she has her biggest nursing session in the evening before bed. Great timing, eh? She also nurses at night and in the morning. So, the evening/night time, is when Violet does a lot of her drinking.

P.S. it would be nice if "drinking" didn't have the connotation of alcohol.


----------



## sherylb

Kristin was drinking so much water after bedtime I had to start limiting what was in her cup so she wouldn't wet through her diaper after doing it several days in a row. :(


----------



## Zephram

I disagree that it's for attention, though I'm sure there are kids who do drink for that reason. I've always my entire life kept a glass of water by my bed at night and I have a few sips each time I wake up. I'm certainly not looking for attention! I really dislike having a dry mouth, and it's a very long night with a dry mouth for toddlers who can be in bed up to 12 hours. 

I don't really see why you'd need to limit it unless he was peeing through everything.


----------



## SarahBear

I always get criticized when I mention this, but the other thing you can do if pee is a problem, is to change the diaper. Violet has been in bed for the last 3 and a half hours and she has a dry diaper and there is pee in the potty from when she woke up about an hour or so ago. She may or may not pee again by the time I go to bed. If she does pee, she'll either wake up and I'll put her on the potty, or she won't wake up all the way and I'll change her diaper.

Edit: And that second pee was in the diaper. She's now in a dry diaper.


----------



## JASMAK

Unless it is a new thing (otherwise, it is a symptom of Juvenile Diabetes) then I wouldnt worry. My kids endlessly drink water. They get up on their own and get it. :)


----------



## JASMAK

SarahBear said:


> I always get criticized when I mention this, but the other thing you can do if pee is a problem, is to change the diaper. Violet has been in bed for the last 3 and a half hours and she has a dry diaper and there is pee in the potty from when she woke up about an hour or so ago. She may or may not pee again by the time I go to bed. If she does pee, she'll either wake up and I'll put her on the potty, or she won't wake up all the way and I'll change her diaper.
> 
> Edit: And that second pee was in the diaper. She's now in a dry diaper.

I think this is for another thread? OP didn't mention peeing or potty training?


----------



## noon_child

My Lo drinks a lot more at night when she has a cold as she's breathing through her mouth and her throat gets sore and dry. Thing is, she has a cold most of the time due to going to daycare!!

She also forgets to drink sometimes when she is playing and then drinks a lot just before bed. I know when I used to see a urologist she noted I was waking up thirsty (not just dry mouth, but thirsty) during the night and said this suggested I wasn't drinking enough during the day. I don't know if the same is true for toddlers though.


----------



## Iveneverseen

Thank you.:flower:

No my son isn't potty training just yet. and his nappy doesn't leak.:thumbup: x


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar wakes up at least twice for water, I'm the same & I keep bottles for me & him in the bedroom. I don't think it has anything to do with attention, I bedshare, so I'm there beside him regardless if he asks for a drink or not.


----------



## SarahBear

JASMAK said:


> SarahBear said:
> 
> 
> I always get criticized when I mention this, but the other thing you can do if pee is a problem, is to change the diaper. Violet has been in bed for the last 3 and a half hours and she has a dry diaper and there is pee in the potty from when she woke up about an hour or so ago. She may or may not pee again by the time I go to bed. If she does pee, she'll either wake up and I'll put her on the potty, or she won't wake up all the way and I'll change her diaper.
> 
> Edit: And that second pee was in the diaper. She's now in a dry diaper.
> 
> I think this is for another thread? OP didn't mention peeing or potty training?Click to expand...

There was a post somewhere about leaky diapers... Or I made a mistake! Anyway...


----------



## lau86

I didn't mean it was for attention in all children, just mine!


----------

